# 12 Relationship Truths



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

12 Relationship Truths We Often Forget

Had to share - I thought this was one of the best articles I've read on the subject of personal relationships. 

Really inspired me to continue working toward cultivating and nurturing healthy drama-free relationships that are not co-dependent!


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Something I needed to read this morning


----------

